# RiME: Ps4/steam/xbox Adventure game



## Penthagram (Jun 11, 2017)

Recently after 4 years of hard work, RiME a really special game has just launched. I did sound design, music composition, an dimplementation into unreal engine 4.

The game is a bout a kid that appear stranded on an island after being shipwrecked. And from that point is a story told without words.



The music was composed using mainly : Berlin woodwinds, Cinematic studio strings, Tina guo Cello and several pianos.

If you enjoy adventure video games in the style of Team ICO, Journey, etc...
you should Check out RiME.

Regards,
David.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 11, 2017)

Penthagram said:


> Recently after 4 years of hard work, RiME a really special game has just launched. I did sound design, music composition, an dimplementation into unreal engine 4.
> 
> The game is a bout a kid that appear stranded on an island after being shipwrecked. And from that point is a story told without words.
> 
> ...




Not sure why there isn't more buzz about this - there's a lot of seriously gorgeous stuff in here. One of the most impressive accomplishments I've seen posted on this forum. Also, that album art is sooo pretty!

If I want to hone in to nitpick details, to my ears the CSS samples don't blend perfectly with a lot of the other elements in the score. But the compositions make up for it many times over. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Alohabob (Jun 12, 2017)

Congratulations, that's an awesome accomplishment!


----------



## mcalis (Jun 12, 2017)

@Penthagram 

I didn't expect to see the composer of RIME around here! Truth be told, I am quite baffled that all of this music was made in the box. I remember seeing the trailer and thinking it was live. Now that I know I may be able to hear it in a few places, but at a first glance, I genuinely thought it was live. So great job there! (Why am I not surprised that CSS was used haha, the legato is amazing isn't it?)

I haven't yet played the game but it's certainly on my wishlist. From what I've heard so far from reviewers I trust, the music is actually one of the main highlights of the game and after having listened to some tracks, I doubt I will disagree with that assessment.

If you don't mind me asking, what DAW do you use for your sound design? I am working in Cubase myself which is great for midi compositions, but not so great for sound design imho. Especially if I need to export loads of little files...I've been searching high and low for a better workflow, so I am curious how you manage your soundeffects. Do you split things up into seperate projects?


----------



## Penthagram (Jun 12, 2017)

mcalis said:


> @Penthagram
> 
> I didn't expect to see the composer of RIME around here! Truth be told, I am quite baffled that all of this music was made in the box. I remember seeing the trailer and thinking it was live. Now that I know I may be able to hear it in a few places, but at a first glance, I genuinely thought it was live. So great job there! (Why am I not surprised that CSS was used haha, the legato is amazing isn't it?)
> 
> ...



Hey Mcalis, I used both for sound design and music a daw called reaper. We use it a lot in videogames, and i'm now very used to it's workflow and i do things fast. Then a part of the job it's done inside unreal engine, with custom created blueprints (scripts that handle logic), that take care of how music and sounds behave. I dunno if someone is interested but maybe i can go through some of the engine stuff.

Thanks all for your kind words. and yes @Zhao Shen the art is so pretty  . As well maybe you are right about CSS blending, but during my testing , were the ones that offer me the best expression and sound based on what i was looking for  

regards!


----------



## mcalis (Jun 12, 2017)

Penthagram said:


> Hey Mcalis, I used both for sound design and music a daw called reaper. We use it a lot in videogames, and i'm now very used to it's workflow and i do things fast. Then a part of the job it's done inside unreal engine, with custom created blueprints (scripts that handle logic), that take care of how music and sounds behave. I dunno if someone is interested but maybe i can go through some of the engine stuff.
> 
> Thanks all for your kind words. and yes @Zhao Shen the art is so pretty  . As well maybe you are right about CSS blending, but during my testing , were the ones that offer me the best expression and sound based on what i was looking for
> 
> regards!


Ah reaper. I should look into that someday...

Currently I am just hacking the shit out of cubase macros and using autohotkey scripts to make things fast. I am aware of blueprints. In fact, I am working on a UE4 game myself at the moment so we're in the same boat 

I'd be most interested in seeing how you did your implementation of course! Did you use the built-in UE4 audio system or did you end up using FMOD/Wwise or other middleware? Personally I like Wwise the best, but the UE4 stuff, though old, is quite flexible too actually. I just wish they had a better built-in reverb. The one they have is very metallic sounding imo. Which leads me to another question (if you don't mind!), did you use the UE4 built-in reverb or did you use something else?


----------



## Leon Willett (Jun 12, 2017)

This music is cool bananas!


----------



## ghobii (Jun 14, 2017)

I'd be interested in seeing how some of the Unreal scripting works.
For a composer wanting to get started in game music implementation, where would be a good place to start?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jun 14, 2017)

Beautiful stuff @Penthagram! Bought RiME a few days ago, looking forward to playing it : )

It's funny, I discovered you because Spotify believes we are "related" artists. Listened to you work, loved it and bought the game – their algorithm is getting scary good.


----------



## Lynyrd (Jun 14, 2017)

I played the game. Its wonderful! I thought it was a live orchestra! The music for me is absolutely beautiful! Inspiring and expanding, flowing and enriching for the gaming experience!, shiny and dark when it needs to be with gorgeous melodies and precious harmony!
I'm your fan!


----------



## Penthagram (Jun 14, 2017)

mcalis said:


> Ah reaper. I should look into that someday...
> 
> Currently I am just hacking the shit out of cubase macros and using autohotkey scripts to make things fast. I am aware of blueprints. In fact, I am working on a UE4 game myself at the moment so we're in the same boat
> 
> I'd be most interested in seeing how you did your implementation of course! Did you use the built-in UE4 audio system or did you end up using FMOD/Wwise or other middleware? Personally I like Wwise the best, but the UE4 stuff, though old, is quite flexible too actually. I just wish they had a better built-in reverb. The one they have is very metallic sounding imo. Which leads me to another question (if you don't mind!), did you use the UE4 built-in reverb or did you use something else?



I used only unreal on RiME. Even Wwise right now has better audio based tools, the power of unreal comes with the blueprint scripting as you can build your own tools, systems...

Said that a new revamped audio engine is coming to unreal in 4.17 version, with far better reverb, new dsp effects, new geometry based propagation systemm, new mixer, occlusion, hrtf, synth components, Granular synths...so it will become a beast in the right hands 

I didn't use at all except in some little cases the ue4 built in reverb, not for the sound but for some limitations. I used some tricks so i can have different versions of the same sound and call one or the other depending on the space. As a prebaked dynamic system.

But yes, Wwise is a really amazing and powerful tool!


----------

